# Lower Brazos River Catfishing



## ReelCat (Sep 7, 2006)

Does anyone have any tips on fishing or jugging on the lower Brazos River (around the Lake Jackson and Brazoria area)?
I tried a few juglines there this weekend baited with CJ's and cut shad. I caught hardheads on the CJ's and a big ol gar on the cut shad.
The water was clear and tasted slightly salty. I am wondering if after we have a good rain the fishing might be better when the river gets fresh and muddy?
This area is real handy for me and I would sure like to learn more about how to fish it for catfish.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

not sure where around Lake Jackson you were but I have been fishing about 1/2 mile down river from the 2004 bridge at night at a buddies and catching trout so I would assume that the river is to salty in that area......may need to go up around West Columbia for it to be completely fresh or wait for all the rain up north that they got today and see if it makes it this far down and then try


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Check on the legal salt/ fresh water boundary. I don't know where it is, but it is around the 2004 area I think.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

You might want to go up past West Columbia, the river hasn't flowed in quite some time. fresh cut gizzard shad or cut mullet. :smile:

2004 bridge is the saltwater boundary.


----------



## ReelCat (Sep 7, 2006)

I was fishing maybe a mile upstream of the 2004 bridge. I probably need to swim a little farther upstream. Thanks for the help.


----------

